# Lepanthes Matamorosii



## Llama (Dec 18, 2011)

Does anyone here have any experience with keeping L. Matamorosii in terraria? There's virtually nothing on it's care online. It's an intermediate growing species so I'm wondering if terrariums might be a little too warm for them. Here is another person's photo for attention. Credit to whom it belongs.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

Kevin grows his Lepanthes in terrarium too. Are you ordering a flask?


----------



## Llama (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes, I'm on the list to receive one of the flasks. Hopefully I do, but I'm not sure how many people are ahead of me. And Kevin keeps this species in particular? I'm curious on how he treats it, as there is some variability in requirements within the lepanthes genus.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

I have kept a variety of lepanthes and they all do fine in terrariums. Generally speaking I find that if nothing specific is said about a particular orchid then its assumed its care does not vary much from the others in the genus. None of ecuageneras descriptors for its care stick out to me as being a problem, I have grown others like tentaculate that are listed as intermediate.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

Hit me up when you deflask, I’ll buy a couple.


----------



## Alfonso Doucette (3 mo ago)

That's my photo!  I grow this one cold. It definitely needs a drop in the 50s F at night for long term health!


----------

